# Anyone have a boxspring and mattress & cosleep?



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

We have a boxspring and mattress, and frame. This puts us about two feet off the floor. DD is four months, so is not mobile much yet ... but what do I do when she is? Do you all sleep on the floor? Do any of you have a tall bed like us and cosleep safely?


----------



## BarracudaBaby (Apr 19, 2009)

We cosleep in a bed that is probably 2-3 feet off the floor. DS still isn't crawling yet though and he doesn't like to roll either so we haven't worried about it yet. He will roll toward the boob and that's it.

We do have bedrails installed but rarely use them. Most of the time I'm in bed with him and if I'm not I put a pillow between him and the edge.

We'll probably have to reassess once he gets more mobile.


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

We cosleep on a very tall sleight bed, complete with box spring and pillow top mattress. And blankets and pillows.

DS is now 13 mos. I've proven to have astonishingly quick reflexes from a dead sleep, although at some point he'll be so long that I won't trust myself to catch him before he tumbles over me.

He sleeps between DH and me. DH perches on the edge of the bed so that he's not too close to DS.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I have slept with two babies in a regular bed/box on a frame. I hold them when they are tiny so they can't go anywhere. Once they're big enough to get out of the bed on their own I will let them go at night. I'd be concerned about DH being right on the edge though b/c if baby goes over daddy (with no idea that the bed ends right on the other side) that makes his fall face first and that much higher up.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Once he was rolling around - we put the mattress on the floor and removed the boxspring. We put it on slats so we wouldn't have mold issues.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

We cosleep on a high bed. BG is 11 months old and is crawling. We've pushed our bed to a wall and my DH sleeps on the other side. BG sleeps b/w us but we've been researching bed rails. We know bed rails doesn't mean we let our guard down though.

I look forward to hearing other suggestions from moms and pops.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine climbed over the bed rails and would dive onto the floor......


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey s&d!

We have a very tall bed (pillowtop mattress/boxspring/frame) and used a SnugTuck bolster on my side. Our oldest coslept with us until 22 months. She was never in the bed alone once she was mobile, and I would put the fitted sheet over the ST. Worked great.







She napped with/on me or in the swing, etc.

When she moved into her bed, we started it out on the floor. When she moved into a bigger size mattress on the floor we put the ST on it. Now she's in a twin bed (off the floor) with bed rail.

She is a very active sleeper and never fell off the bed. But the key was she was never in there alone, so no risk of her climbing or playing unattended on the bed.

Now our new baby sleeps with us and the ST is back on our bed. Works GREAT.







I love the SnugTuck. PM me if you want more info.

www.snugtuckpillow.com


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

We ditched our frame and box spring, but we have a crazy thick mattress - it's about 18" thick by itself, on the floor. DS is rolling a little bit, but so far hasn't rolled in bed, except toward the boob when I'm next to him. He sleeps in the middle and when he's in bed for the 3 hours or so before we join him, there's a thick foam bolster next to him, just in case (it goes on the floor when we come to bed). I've never seen guardrails that will fit an 18" thick mattress, so that's out, and I'm not willing to give up bed real estate for a bolster that stays in place!

We're planning on getting some rugs to cover the wood floors, and maybe when he starts crawling, putting pillows or other pads on the floor around the bed. I accept that he will, eventually, crawl or roll off the bed - I just hope I have a padded landing for him before that happens!


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We took the frame down when our first was crawling, but kept the boxsprings underneath. We have very tall mattresses, so the bed (3 kids and a king + queen pushed together at this point) is still high enough to be a decent "bed height."


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

We did. Dylan never fell out of our bed. He never went to bed alone. My bedtime was his bedtime which was 10 pm. When he was 2, we switched him to his own twin matress on the floor next to our bed and he slept with the dog. He has fallen out of his bed but not until after he moved to his own room when he was 4. But then, he never rolled away from me; he always rolled toward me. He slept between us but always touching me. On those few occasions when dh would go to bed before me, Dylan snuggled up against him. But when I came to bed, Dylan would roll over to me.


----------



## Lusa's Mom (Sep 8, 2008)

We have DD crib attached to our bed like a cosleeper. She starts out in there and migrates to me as the night progresses. It makes me feel a little safer about her falling out. In the early morning when she flops around a lot I am the human blockaid so she doesn't crawl/roll out of bed.
Naps are a bit tricky. We put the monitor right next to her and get her as soon as she wakes up. One time (at about 7 months) she climbed/fell out of bed waking up from a nap. It scared her and I really bad. Now at 9 months I've watched her and she will crawl to the edge of the bed, but won't crawl off.
Thanks for posting this, I have been curious what others do.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Our king size bed was 2.5 feet off the floor, which wasn't an issue because DS never crawled and pretty much stayed put in bed. Two weeks ago he finally started figuring out crawling (after walking), and discovered the fun of crawling over us on the floor.

Last Thursday, DH got up to go to the bathroom, and came back to find DS making a beeline for his edge of the bed. I was unusually tired that night and hadn't woken up, which I usually do. DH moved him back to the middle, but then he launched himself on top of me - not THAT woke me up!

The next night I put the futon mattress on the floor in DS' room and we slept there - I didn't think DH would want to disassemble our bed. He missed us too much though, so the boxsprings and frames are now in the basement!







:

We're all much happier, secure and comfy this way, and it feels like camping


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

We tried taking away the boxspring ... but our backs hurt. I'm glad we're not the only one with this issue. If we were made of money, I'd ditch the bed and get an organic mattress on slats on the floor. Sigh ... lots to think about.
We're moving to a new house where our bed will be upstairs and the LR downstairs, so I'm especially worrying about the two hours DD is asleep before we are. I'm considering a crib mattress on the floor in the living room and then taking her up with us.
Thanks for thew link, *nighten*! Good to 'see' you!


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

This is how we sleep. We normally put our LO in the middle though.


----------



## roxemama (May 26, 2009)

We have a tall bed with a boxspring and thick mattress. DD is 14 months and pretty active. I nurse her to sleep every night. If I am not going to bed right then, I will put her in her crib which is right next to our bed. Before I go to sleep, I'll move her into the bed. The crib serves as our bedrail because the mattress is too tall to use a one. (We bought one but it barely rose above the pillowtop.) The crib has wheels so we just move it against the bed and put pillows against it for cushioning. DD sleeps in the middle and only rolls over to nurse during the night every couple hours. Nighttime parenting means alot to me, so its fine.

Our mattress is pretty soft because of the pillowtop, so for a while we attached the crib to the side of the bed as a cosleeper. We just braced her mattress against ours and it was great.This worked well until she could stand and explore. Now she's big enough, she and doesn't roll easily so she's in our bed full time. We love it!

___________________________________















:







:





















::ge ek:







:


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, but our boxspring and mattress are right on the floor. Our ds' crib has one side removed and with his mattress, it is flush with ours. So ds sleeps in his 'crib' and we sleep in our bed. He only joins us to nurse then I roll over and place him in his bed.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup, and my bed is so high I have steps just so I can get up on it. It's extremely tall.

We've co-slept with three babies on it, no worries! I know where they are, and most of the time they're in between Daddy and me anyways.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Yup, and my bed is so high I have steps just so I can get up on it. It's extremely tall.

We've co-slept with three babies on it, no worries! I know where they are, and most of the time they're in between Daddy and me anyways.

Good to hear!







Makes it sound doable ...

ETA: what do you do if they go to sleep before you?


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starling&diesel* 
Good to hear!







Makes it sound doable ...

ETA: what do you do if they go to sleep before you?

They stay on the couch or on a mat on the floor downstairs. Basically, we let all the babies and toddler fall asleep being rocked/nursed/loved, then just left them where they were until we went up to bed. So if she falls asleep at 10 p.m., but I won't go up until midnight, she'll just snooze away on the couch beside me.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

We've slept on just mattress/boxspring for almost ten years now


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
They stay on the couch or on a mat on the floor downstairs. Basically, we let all the babies and toddler fall asleep being rocked/nursed/loved, then just left them where they were until we went up to bed. So if she falls asleep at 10 p.m., but I won't go up until midnight, she'll just snooze away on the couch beside me.

Okay, you are officially my co-sleeping mentor! That's what we do now ... I'm glad to hear others who keep on doing it! DD cuddles with DP after her last feed, and sleeps on her chest until we go to bed. We're thinking of putting a crib mattress downstairs so she can sleep 'with' us until we go up to bed ... and that way just keep the boxspring and mattress. She wouldn't be in it alone. I'm thinking she'd nap on the crib mattress downstairs.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

We put the bed against the wall on one side. It worked for me with both kids.


----------

